# Trying for Chicks



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, all! So, we're trying to get our Buff Orps to hatch some chicks. We thought she was broody, & sitting on 20 eggs, but then she was off, then on again, then off again... We stopped collecting the eggs July 19. How long are they viable? Should we remove them & start over at some point?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

RickaRae said:


> Hi, all! So, we're trying to get our Buff Orps to hatch some chicks. We thought she was broody, & sitting on 20 eggs, but then she was off, then on again, then off again... We stopped collecting the eggs July 19. How long are they viable? Should we remove them & start over at some point?


On/off during the day? That's normal. She needs to stretch her legs and eat at some point. They're good for a few hours alone.

I only leave eggs sit in the coop for 2 weeks if trying to get a broody. I don't really think you should keep month old eggs in there...some may be rotten.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

It is normal for them to get off to eat and drink, and in this heat they can stay off for a lot longer periods. 
How long is she staying off?


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, she is most definitely NOT broody. :-( She's completely ignoring her eggs, now. I think we're going to set up a better breeding pen & try again. Sigh. :-( Thank you for the replies! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Put the eggs in an incubator! That is your best bet if you actually want chicks!!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Ya, we tried. It didn't work. Trial & error, though. Watch out, spring! We'll be hatching some chicks!! ;-)


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Better luck next time!!


----------

